# Win a STRIDER bike!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

One lucky winner will receive a 1 ST-3 Bike (winner determines color) and 1 XL Seat post (good for the 4-5 year old riders), and 1 colored set of mini grips (to bling up your bike).

*To Enter: *"Like" STRIDER on Facebook and make sure you are a fan of Mothering on our Facebook page - and then leave a comment on this post for entry.

*For a Second Entry: *Share this giveaway with friends and post a second comment letting us know that you did.

Entries will be taken until 11:59 PM PT on 11/10. One very lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 11/13!

*About STRIDER:*

Life's more fun on two wheels. Teach your 18 month - 5 year old child balance before pedaling with the STRIDER™ No-Pedal Balance Bike and experience the joy of riding. At Strider®, we love riding bikes, and we love inspiring kids to ride. Our mission is to build lightweight, efficient, all-terrain bikes that develop two-wheeled balance, coordination, and confidence in children. The goal of Strider Sports is to simplify a bike to its essence, so that proper size, weight and ease-of-use combine to eliminate any fear of riding; instilling confidence in young new riders. The ST-3 Bike is designed to be super light weight for ease of handing (under 7 pounds) and is easily adjustable for growing children from 30-44" tall. If your child can walk, your child can ride. To locate a dealer or purchase online, go to: www.StriderBikes.com

Rules

Giveaway closes at 11:59 PM PT on 11/10. The winner will be announced the day after on the blog and facebook. US and Canadian Residents only, except where prohibited. Two entries per person, one for liking and posting a comment and a second for sharing the giveaway with friends and posting a second comment. Please read the *http://www.mothering.com/community/a/terms-and-conditions-strider-bike-giveaway*full rules before entry.


----------



## MihrDanae (Sep 28, 2008)

This looks like a great bike! We have been talking about getting something like this for our 3 year old.. Hope I can win it for him!!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

done and done. I have liked strider on facebook. I hope I win, we bought a running bike in our budget and the seat falls off. A good deal isn't always a good deal.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

contest shared on my facebook


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

i liked strider on facebook! i've been wanting to get my daughter a balance bike, but it wasn't in the budget for her birthday at the beginning of october. i would love to win it for her!


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

just posted the giveaway to my facebook page!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I like Strider on Facebook and am already a fan of Mothering.


----------



## tiffbirchy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there!

I LIKED Strider and MOTHERING on Facebook! Thank you for the opportunity. My almost 4 year-old daughter and 20-month-old son would love the opportunity to learn to ride a bike on a Strider bike!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I've liked mothering on fb for ages, now i'm off to like strider and share


----------



## Rik-E (Feb 16, 2011)

My littlest onehas been wanting a 'bike'. This would be so perfect for her 3rd birthday!


----------



## onemommyonemama (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked strider and mothering  would love to win a bike for my daughter who is 3  !


----------



## Mojo95 (Nov 1, 2012)

I liked Strider and Mothering on FB...what a great giveaway!!


----------



## fraggleface (Sep 27, 2008)

Both my kids would love this!


----------



## sweetestday (Nov 13, 2007)

I liked Strider on FB, and have liked Mothering on FB for a long time.

What a great give a way!


----------



## Billie1221 (Jan 31, 2012)

liked! I've been looking at these for my toddler's Christmas present this year.


----------



## MaggieLorinne (Jan 29, 2011)

liked Strider on facebook and shared with my friends! Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## MaggieLorinne (Jan 29, 2011)

liked Strider on facebook and shared with my friends! Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## colleen2851 (Feb 3, 2010)

My kids would LOVE this!


----------



## chrisnjeri (Apr 28, 2011)

I like Strider and Mothering!


----------



## tnmamaoftwo (Nov 1, 2012)

I like Strider and Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## LisaV1124 (Nov 1, 2012)

We would LOVE this for our 3 year old! Fans of mothering and strider!


----------



## tnmamaoftwo (Nov 1, 2012)

I shared the contest with friends on Facebook.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 1, 2012)

super excited to try one of these bikes!


----------



## handfulofthyme (Nov 1, 2012)

My Christian would love this bike...he would be able to ride with his big brother!!!!


----------



## bewers13 (Nov 1, 2012)

All we want for Christmas please! I like Strider and Mothering Magazine.


----------



## Angela Gartman (Nov 1, 2012)

liked liked and going to share thank you for this chance =)


----------



## chrisnjeri (Apr 28, 2011)

Shared the giveaway.


----------



## BetsySchneider (Nov 1, 2012)

We LOVE Striders...and Mothering of course! What a great cause and opportunity


----------



## BetsySchneider (Nov 1, 2012)

We LOVE Striders...and Mothering of course! What a great cause and opportunity


----------



## gesbaby (Oct 27, 2008)

Love these bikes - what a great giveaway! And I am a fan of both Mothering and Strider !


----------



## bewers13 (Nov 1, 2012)

All we want for Christmas please! I like Strider and Mothering Magazine.


----------



## Angela Gartman (Nov 1, 2012)

liked liked and going to share thank you for this chance =)


----------



## handfulofthyme (Nov 1, 2012)

My Christian would love this so he could keep up with his big brother! Love striders!


----------



## PJAM Kauai (Nov 1, 2012)

Loved (aka Like) Mothering on facebook but miss your printed magazines. Thanks for posting on Mothering facebook a chance to win a Strider bike. I like them on FB too.


----------



## bliss107 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to win the Strider bike for my 2 and half year old son for Christmas!


----------



## bliss107 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to win the Strider bike for my 2 and half year old son for Christmas!


----------



## PJAM Kauai (Nov 1, 2012)

Loved (aka Like) Mothering on facebook but miss your printed magazines. Thanks for posting on Mothering facebook a chance to win a Strider bike. I like them on FB too.


----------



## PJAM Kauai (Nov 1, 2012)

I've shared the giveaway too.


----------



## gesbaby (Oct 27, 2008)

Also shared on FB!


----------



## Angela Gartman (Nov 1, 2012)

liked liked and going to share thank you for this chance =)


----------



## akmama71 (Nov 1, 2012)

Our 2yr old would be super-stoked!...And so would mom and dad!


----------



## paranoidprego (Dec 24, 2005)

Of course, I already ama fan of Mothering on Facebook, now I joined the FB for Strider. I have been researching balance bikes for a week now and finally decided on a strider. So glad I saw this contest!


----------



## BetsySchneider (Nov 1, 2012)

We LOVE Striders...and Mothering of course! What a great cause and opportunity


----------



## ameliabu (Nov 11, 2010)

My 2 year old would love this!


----------



## ameliabu (Nov 11, 2010)

My 2 year old would love this!


----------



## akmama71 (Nov 1, 2012)

Our 2yr old would be super-stoked!...And so would mom and dad!


----------



## ameliabu (Nov 11, 2010)

My 2 year old would love this!


----------



## MinneapolisMama (Feb 21, 2011)

My kiddo would love a Strider!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 19, 2011)

Just "liked" Strider on Facebook and already "liked" Mothering. My 3 year old daughter would love this!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 19, 2011)

Shared!!!


----------



## apetta (Jan 22, 2012)

would love to have one for my boys. like both on facebook


----------



## IndigoAure (Jun 12, 2012)

We loved our first Strider! My son rode his hard on our dirt road and it is still going strong getting handed down to other little ones. Strider rocks! We'd love another one for our new tike. Here's hoping!


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

Liked both! Would love one for my boy!


----------



## WMassMama (Apr 1, 2011)

Would love this for my son! I've liked both on Facebook.


----------



## 4owls (Nov 1, 2012)

My three older children learned to ride this way so easily! Time for my two year old to start.


----------



## DreadyMama916 (Nov 17, 2010)

Balance bikes are so cool! We would love to be able to give a STRIDER to our little guy!


----------



## orangeaj (Sep 4, 2008)

I "shared" this on FB for a extra entry. I also like Mothering and Strider on FB. This "bike" is so cool!


----------



## alexia_i_aa (Aug 6, 2004)

I've wanted to try one of these balance bikes for ages -- my 3yo would love it to keep up with her older brother and sisters.  Likes to Strider and Mothering on FB complete.


----------



## alexia_i_aa (Aug 6, 2004)

And sweepstakes shared on FB now, too


----------



## starwarsfan (Nov 1, 2012)

would love it for my grandkids!


----------



## freqflyer (Mar 14, 2010)

I liked strider and mothering on Facebook.


----------



## jennilynn (Mar 31, 2011)

This is already on my little ones' Christmas list, so winning would be GREAT! Love Mothering by the way.


----------



## Justine Julian (Mar 30, 2011)

I love balance bikes for kids...exactly what they need to be strong, confident bike riders! I really hope I win one for my kids! Thank you for this opportunity


----------



## Justine Julian (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Strider and Mothering on FB


----------



## elovesjc (Nov 8, 2006)

I shared and I liked both sites  would love a chance at this for my boy!


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked Strider and Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I shared the giveaway on Facebook!


----------



## IndigoAure (Jun 12, 2012)

We loved our first Strider! My son rode his hard on our dirt road and it is still going strong getting handed down to other little ones. Strider rocks! We'd love another one for our new tike. Here's hoping!


----------



## MamaMK (Nov 1, 2012)

I "liked" Mothering and Strider on Facebook! Would LOVE to win this!


----------



## IndigoAure (Jun 12, 2012)

We loved our first Strider! My son rode his hard on our dirt road and it is still going strong getting handed down to other little ones. Strider rocks! We'd love another one for our new tike. Here's hoping!


----------



## IndigoAure (Jun 12, 2012)

We loved our first Strider! My son rode his hard on our dirt road and it is still going strong getting handed down to other little ones. Strider rocks! We'd love another one for our new tike. Here's hoping!


----------



## MamaMK (Nov 1, 2012)

I liked Mothering and Strider on Facebook! =)


----------



## sarahlynne (Jan 21, 2005)

Would love to win this for my girls!


----------



## MamaMK (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the multiple posts. I can't figure out how to delete them!


----------



## k3ri (Jun 3, 2011)

My daughter can't seem to "get" pedals and I have been dying to try one of these bikes for her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## k3ri (Jun 3, 2011)

My daughter can't seem to "get" pedals and I have been dying to try one of these bikes for her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## k3ri (Jun 3, 2011)

Liked and liked. My daughter can't seem to "get" pedals and I have been dying to try one of these bikes!


----------



## arlosmama (Apr 19, 2010)

This would be amazing to win for my little guy. I think he's all geared up to bike, but the pedals slow him down. A friend has one and they rip all around the city with her. Good luck to us all!


----------



## aaahmyeye (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay!! I "liked" both!


----------



## MamaCelia (Nov 1, 2012)

I liked Mothering already and now I like Strider.


----------



## MamaCelia (Nov 1, 2012)

I liked Mothering already and now I like Strider.


----------



## MamaCelia (Nov 1, 2012)

I shared on Facebook


----------



## aaahmyeye (Mar 19, 2012)

I shared the giveaway with my Facebook friends as well!


----------



## AllySimone (Nov 1, 2012)

I am already a fan of Mothering on FB, and just liked Strider too!


----------



## AllySimone (Nov 1, 2012)

I am already a fan of Mothering on FB and just liked Strider too! My 2 1/2 year old boy LOVES riding his tricycle, and we would LOVE to upgrade him to a Strider bike!


----------



## AllySimone (Nov 1, 2012)

Ha ha! Oops! Sorry about the repeat posts! Just shared too!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Our son loved the balance bike we borrowed when he was younger. I'd love to have to have a Strider for my daughter!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Shared this with friends!


----------



## Kerri Angell (Jun 23, 2011)

I Love the concept of these bikes, however I was unsure if my short legged son would be able to ride one..Well he can! We tried one out and he loved it. Would love to win one for Christmas.


----------



## Kerri Angell (Jun 23, 2011)

I Love the concept of these bikes, however I was unsure if my short legged son would be able to ride one..Well he can! We tried one out and he loved it. Would love to win one for Christmas. I Posted on FB.


----------



## mae14 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like Strider and have been a fan of mothering for awhile. My 1 year old would love one cause the three year old won't be done with this bike for awhile. My 6 year old learned how to ride his 2 wheeler by practicing on his little sisters strider bike. Took him 2 days!


----------



## eyezaksmom (Nov 1, 2012)

I have "liked" both pages. A Strider bike would be so helpful and fun!


----------



## elieat (Jan 8, 2008)

Liking Mothering and Strider!


----------



## elieat (Jan 8, 2008)

Shared this awesome giveaway on Facebook.


----------



## lampeter (Jan 1, 2012)

I normally don't like things on facebook, but this is an exception. A failed DIY-craigslist-balance bike fiasco left my daughter disappointed. I'd really like to win this one!


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

like strider and mothering


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

shared.


----------



## Melissa Vig (Nov 1, 2012)

yay!!!


----------



## Melissa Vig (Nov 1, 2012)

yay!!!


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

A friend has one of these for her kiddos and loves it! I have three littles under five so this would be great!!


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Shared on Facebook - Anjanette Barr


----------



## Stephaniemarie (Apr 29, 2012)

Liked both


----------



## Lynn101185 (Jul 30, 2012)

Like it!


----------



## Lynn101185 (Jul 30, 2012)

shared it!!


----------



## Lynn101185 (Jul 30, 2012)

shared it!!


----------



## MihrDanae (Sep 28, 2008)

Here goes a second try too.. posted to my facebook page

*Mihr Danaë shared a link*

https://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/h...ff_id=0-1283&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.0.0

.
4 minutes ago

Moms and Dads- check out this opportunity to win a Strider bike at http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1367001/win-a-strider-bike
https://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/h...ff_id=0-1283&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.0.0

.



Win a STRIDER bike!
https://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/h...ff_id=0-1283&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.0.0

www.mothering.com
One lucky winner will receive a 1 ST-3 Bike (winner determines color) and 1 XL Seat post (good for the 4-5 year old riders), and 1 colored set of mini grips (to bling...

Like · · Promote · Share


----------



## Jessica Harris (Jun 23, 2011)

Love our strider! Our 3 year old has no fears and will easily ride a big bike w/o the hassle of training wheels next summer!! Would love a little pink one to put under the tree for little sister 

Striders are awesome! Thank you


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

oh we soooo need one of these.


----------



## KMB825 (Nov 2, 2012)

Enter me into this fabulous contest. My son would be lucky to win!


----------



## KMB825 (Nov 2, 2012)

Enter me into this fabulous contest. My son would be lucky to win!


----------



## KMB825 (Nov 2, 2012)

Liked Strider and Mothering. My son would love this!


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

Liked. Love. Pick me. Thanks.


----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

I liked both on facebook! My daughter would love a bike


----------



## ahdancesing (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm am *not* a Facebook person but this got me to actually go on Facebook...anything (well almost) for a fabulous Strider and my favorite Mothering site!!


----------



## rejoyce247 (Nov 2, 2012)

liked on facebook. hope we can win- 3 kids will use it.


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

Shared the giveaway on my business Facebook page. Thanks!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

WE LOVE STIDER BIKES! And we LOVE Mothering


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

WE LOVE STIDER BIKES  And of course Mothering!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

WE LOVE STIDER BIKES  And of course Mothering!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

WE LOVE STIDER BIKES  And of course Mothering!


----------



## bound4beach1 (Nov 2, 2012)

This is exactly what I was planning to get my little one for her upcoming 2nd birthday. Winning would be spectacular.


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

And Shared! You know how much our family LOVE STRIDER balance bikes!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

And Shared! You know how much our family LOVE STRIDER balance bikes!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

And Shared! You know how much our family LOVE STRIDER balance bikes!


----------



## MaureenGalivan (Feb 26, 2011)

And Shared! You know how much our family LOVE STRIDER balance bikes!


----------



## Botita (Sep 13, 2009)

I love Mothering Magazine and have two little ones. Would love for them to learn to ride a bicycle on a Strider bike!


----------



## Botita (Sep 13, 2009)

Shared on Facebook, Liked on Facebook and Liked Mothering on Facebook! I love Mothering Magazine and have two little ones. Would love for them to learn to ride a bicycle on a Strider bike!


----------



## NimbusCloud (Nov 2, 2012)

This is really cool! My daughter's favorite color is green:3 I like Mothering magazine and have liked Strider Bikes


----------



## NimbusCloud (Nov 2, 2012)

This is really cool! My daughter's favorite color is green:3 I like Mothering magazine and have liked Strider Bikes


----------



## NimbusCloud (Nov 2, 2012)

This is really cool! My daughter's favorite color is green:3 I like Mothering magazine and have liked Strider Bikes


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Liked & shared on facebook!


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

Enter me please! I was planning to get one of these bikes for my 18 month old for Christmas!


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

Shared on FB!


----------



## Suzanne Hildoer (Nov 2, 2012)

Did it, Love it, Hope I win it!


----------



## Suzanne Hildoer (Nov 2, 2012)

Did it, Love it, Hope I win it!


----------



## Suzanne Hildoer (Nov 2, 2012)

Did it, Love it, Hope I win it!


----------



## thesallymander (Nov 2, 2012)

Been talking about getting one of these for my grandson. I have seen so many kids lately on them. Seem really easy to get around on. If I win it shall be a third birthday gift to my only grandchild. Thanks for the opportunity to win. Good luck everyone.


----------



## thesallymander (Nov 2, 2012)

Been talking about getting one of these for my grandson. I have seen so many kids lately on them. Seem really easy to get around on. If I win it shall be a third birthday gift to my only grandchild. Thanks for the opportunity to win. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bobbyjk (May 10, 2007)

Liked both on Facebook...hope to win this one!!


----------



## tankgirljones (Apr 16, 2011)

I like Mothering and Strider on Facebook ... If I win or not my son will get a strider pre-bike yay!


----------



## tankgirljones (Apr 16, 2011)

I like Mothering and Strider on Facebook ... If I win or not my son will get a strider pre-bike yay!


----------



## ElleBie (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks cool - my two kids would love it!


----------



## Mom2ManyBlessings (Mar 27, 2007)

My 2-year-old would LOVE this! And so would my 5-year-old! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## campfiregirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Posted to Strider and posted on my Facebook page. What a GREAT give away! Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed for my 3 year old!

Kim


----------



## xvenusian (Nov 2, 2012)

"liked" both sites. thanks!


----------



## xvenusian (Nov 2, 2012)

sorry, double post.


----------



## melissamed (Nov 2, 2012)

My three year old wants nothing to do with pedalling a bike and it scares him so we have been struggling. We have been wanting to get him one like this but have been unable to. To win one would be so amazing for him!


----------



## LittleBlackBug (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love this for my daughter! !


----------



## apmama07 (Nov 22, 2009)

Liked and shared. We'd love this!!


----------



## mom2wmamcgg (Oct 22, 2009)

Like Strider and Mothering on Facebook! Couldn't believe it when I looked up and saw "win a strider bike" cause I've been looking at these for the last 2 days. The winner is being drawn on my soon 3 yo's birthday! Hope he wins!


----------



## mom2wmamcgg (Oct 22, 2009)

Shared this with friends and grandparents! This is a great bike. Watch videos on youtube. Sooo cute!


----------



## JessicaStrubhar (Nov 2, 2012)

My kids would love this!


----------



## JessicaStrubhar (Nov 2, 2012)

Shared on my wall as well!


----------



## lolliegee (Aug 6, 2007)

I like Strider and Mothering! I've been wanting to get one of these for my almost 5 year old and my 2 year old. What an awesome giveaway! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## lolliegee (Aug 6, 2007)

Shared on Facebook too!


----------



## Javasnickers (Nov 2, 2012)

Been looking at these formy girls...would love to win


----------



## simplyeli (Aug 11, 2011)

I liked strider on facebook. Happy riding!!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

like mothering and strider on facebook! would love to win!!!


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Just shared on FB,and likes as well!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

My 6 year old is very nervous about learning to ride a bike and thus won't try. He is scared because he doesn't think he can balance on it. I think this bike will help him get past his fears. My three year old would also love this bike!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Went and liked strider, don't know why I haven't yet, they make a GREAT product!!!


----------



## Pam Hutchison (Nov 3, 2012)

Just liked strider bike and now am commenting on your blog post - I think that means this counts as an entry to your strider bike contest.


----------



## MommyJal (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the chance to win! Crossing my fingers  My husband tried to take the pedals off our little bike for our 3 year old, and it didn't go well!


----------



## Lucysmyfav (Nov 4, 2012)

Love Strider Bikes! Thanks Mothering!


----------



## Tbutton (May 24, 2012)

I liked Strider and already like Mothering on Facebook. I'd love to win this for my three year old daughter!


----------



## frogmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Liked both on facebook! What an awesome giveaway!


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Liked Mothering & Strider on Facebook. Hoping to win this for my toddler's 2nd Birthday!


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

I liked strider and mothering.


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

I shared the link


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

awesome!!! this would be a great prize


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Liked and liked! Oh please let me win! This would make such a great Christmas gift.


----------



## nearlyelated (Mar 30, 2011)

Been looking at one of these for DS! Doubled liked.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I like Strider and Mothering on facebook!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

I am a FB Fan of both


----------



## JessicaHill (May 23, 2011)

This would be great for our littlest who wants so bad to be like his big bro! Thanks


----------



## Soumokil (Nov 5, 2012)

I've loved Mothering since my firstborn over two decades ago to now will my second who's only six.  I liked Strider's FB page and am really excited about this giveaway. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## angerte (Nov 5, 2012)

Did my likes.  My 2.5-year-old would love to have a bike to keep up with his older brother, and I was just talking to a relative about these bikes earlier today. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## angerte (Nov 5, 2012)

Shared on my FB wall


----------



## Soumokil (Nov 5, 2012)

I also shared this giveaway on my FB page with friends and family.


----------



## bendytree (Sep 8, 2007)

Done! I liked Strider & I already love Mothering! I hope to win this for my niece or nephew!


----------



## BZMama (Aug 2, 2011)

My daughter is 5. I hope this wil still work for her. But her almost 2 brother could definitely use it.


----------



## nkaro (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to have a Strider bike for my son! He's on the verge of turning 2 and constantly on the move... yelling "BIKE!" every time neighborhood kids ride by


----------



## CDGAL (Oct 9, 2012)

We love strider bikes, my 2 yr old glides like a pro!!


----------



## aquababe (Nov 5, 2012)

I like Mothering and Strider!


----------



## Husky359 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love one of these for my kiddos!


----------



## Anne Klimuc (Oct 26, 2012)

I liked both. This would make an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## aquababe (Nov 5, 2012)

Shared giveaway on Facebook


----------



## Husky359 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just shared it, too. This would be awesome!


----------



## Lisamichelle (Dec 13, 2010)

Done and i hope to win! My daughter is the perfect age and ready! Thanks


----------



## Kara Z (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked Strider! Already like Mothering...


----------



## Kara Z (Jan 31, 2012)

Shared the contest!


----------



## geezbees75 (Nov 5, 2012)

Liked both the Mothering FB and bike FB pages. My 3yo would adore this!


----------



## meesh415 (Nov 5, 2012)

Liked and shared! Hope my baby wins!


----------



## uncommonlore (Jun 26, 2011)

I would love to win this bike for my 1 1/2 year old. It would be great for walks with him and his little sister. I have admired Strider bikes for a while now, and think he would enjoy it very much!


----------



## uncommonlore (Jun 26, 2011)

I shared it with my friends on facebook, too! Thanks!


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

Love these bikes. Liked Strider and Mothering on FB.


----------



## Salubrio (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see my little girl on her very own Strider!


----------



## Salubrio (Nov 5, 2012)

Shared link on FB!


----------



## AniellasMommy (Aug 4, 2006)

Liked Strider. We have a balance bike for our 3 year old. It is trashed! He has used it so much! I would love to have a new one for his little brother.


----------



## AniellasMommy (Aug 4, 2006)

Shared!


----------



## BRmama (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd love to win this for my boys. I've been a fan of Mothering Magazine on FB for a while now, and just now liked the strider and shared the link on my fb page. Thanks


----------



## nadxielit (Jul 8, 2010)

My daughter would love this bike. I like both pages on FB. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## maejohnston (Nov 5, 2012)

I love strider bikes! I hope I win!


----------



## Lashout (Nov 5, 2012)

My son is just getting into bikes. I've really liked this one for some time ! And the videos on their site showing the kids at rally, amazing. Thx!


----------



## Melato (Nov 5, 2012)

Done and done. Thanks.


----------



## jekyph (Jul 1, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## MamatoaMermaid (Nov 6, 2012)

Fan of Mothering on fb for quite awhile now. Just "liked" Strider. Thank you for this great giveaway! My 2-year-old daughter would be ecstatic to have one of these as her first bike!


----------



## MamatoaMermaid (Nov 6, 2012)

Shared this link on fb


----------



## mountainborn (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd love this for my daughter!


----------



## arlosmama (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked the new page!


----------



## LilaLove (Sep 10, 2012)

This bikes are great! as a pediatric OT with a new baby, I cannot wait until she is old enough to scoot around on one of these mofos!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 19, 2011)

I liked the correct "Strider" page now!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

ok... hope i win!! i'm really not liking the training wheels!!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

SHARED IT!!


----------



## Nitasia Timms (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you Mothering and Strider for this chance to win such an awesome learning bike, wow!


----------



## krazed79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Mothering and Strider on Facebook as Laura ******.


----------



## Silverangel313 (Nov 23, 2011)

Liked Strider and Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## SongbirdMama (Apr 21, 2011)

Would love to win! I'm a fan of Strider Bikes and Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Silverangel313 (Nov 23, 2011)

Shared to Facebook!


----------



## Carlota59 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Strider looks so fun! Thanks for offering this contest. I liked Strider and Mothering on facebook.


----------



## amygabrielle (Jun 25, 2006)

I "liked" both!


----------



## krazed79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I shared the giveaway on FB as Laura ******!












__ https://www.facebook.com/krazed79/posts/379510528804343


----------



## amygabrielle (Jun 25, 2006)

I shared this!


----------



## evedisrael (Nov 8, 2012)

Liked Strider and Mothering on FB! Would love this for my little ones!


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

I would love a Strider bike for my kids. My daughter is just starting to show interest in bikes and to get her started on a balance bike would be awesome!


----------



## AnaB (Jan 4, 2011)

I like both on Facebook!


----------



## bellamama810 (Nov 8, 2012)

All set with both! I would really love to win a STRIDER bike for my little girl - was thinking about this for Christmas - she's really ready for something like this. Fingers crossed!


----------



## elizabethny (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## superfizz (Nov 1, 2007)

I like both Strider and Mothering on facebook, and love these bikes!


----------



## Phoenixphire (Nov 8, 2012)

It would be great to win this.


----------



## tvantol (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh my 2 year old would love LOVE a Strider. I've only heard good things about these bikes. I like Strider and already was following Mothering on FB. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## tvantol (Oct 10, 2007)

I also e-mailed this contest to some friends.


----------



## excited2bemommy09 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yey would love this prize for my little girl's Christmas present! I've liked both Strider and Mothering on FB! and I've also shared with my FB friends!


----------



## mamajennvt (Jun 7, 2007)

we love balance bikes in our house and would love to try a strider!


----------



## mistymoral (Aug 4, 2011)

I have liked both pages, AND shared the contest.
Now I have my fingers crossed that maybe my three year old will soon finally get the balance bike that he has been asking for since last christmas. We buy a lot second hand to get him the good and educational toys, but we haven't been able to buy him a balance bike yet.


----------



## mistymoral (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, I am Sissi Pfaar on facebook! Liked and shared, liked and shared..


----------



## AndreaOlson (Apr 8, 2011)

I "liked" Strider.

I "liked" Mothering Magazine.

 <3


----------



## AndreaOlson (Apr 8, 2011)

I also shared on FB with my friends!


----------



## astjohn (Nov 28, 2011)

Love the Strider bikes....what a great invention!!!!


----------



## christigpa (Jan 21, 2008)

This would be great for my 3 and 4yo boys!


----------



## christigpa (Jan 21, 2008)

Shared on FB with my friends!




__ https://www.facebook.com/christine.roeske/posts/473787105997837


----------



## Jklieman (Jun 27, 2012)

liked and liked! cant wait for the little one to learn to ride!


----------



## Nkurtzon (Apr 1, 2011)

My little guy would absolutely go bonkers if he won this ... we wouldn't be able to get him to stop riding. He might even bring it into his bed. This would, of course, be great for pictures! What a fun contest, thank you for having it.


----------



## Jklieman (Jun 27, 2012)

plus just shared with friends!


----------



## muda (Jun 2, 2008)

I have two friends that have purchased theses for their kids and just love them! I have a 3 year old that would love one of these! Thanks for the opp. Mothering!


----------



## mixie (Dec 10, 2011)

i am definitely excited about balance bikes! liked you and strider bikes!


----------



## Lena Naef (May 23, 2011)

I liked both FB pages!


----------



## kimberlyayoung (Jun 10, 2012)

Both are liked on Facebook! I would love to win a strider bike for my little baby girl! Even though I have seven weeks until I meet her, I know by her activity in my belly, that she is going to be ACTIVE!!! thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## mixie (Dec 10, 2011)

shared with my family! my nieces would love this too!


----------



## Carysmama (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Strider Bikes and Mothering on Facebook! Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## GracesMomNE (May 22, 2012)

This would be perfect for my soon to be 2 year old daughter! I have liked mothering on FB for a long time, and I have now just "liked" strider as well . Fingers crossed!


----------



## Carysmama (Jun 10, 2010)

I shared this on Facebook!


----------



## freadmother (Oct 14, 2010)

A no pedal Strider bike seems like just the bike for a 2-wheel beginner. My 18 month old is crazy about anything on wheels and spends hours everyday on his tricycle, I would love to see what he would do with a Strider no pedal bike!


----------



## Courtney Cable (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Strider and Mothering on Facebook! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Linda Marie (Nov 8, 2012)

My three yo wants to ride two wheels like her big siblings. We've always wanted a balance bike. Wish us luck


----------



## Courtney Cable (Nov 8, 2012)

I shared on Twitter!


----------



## hollyinWI (Jun 28, 2007)

These bikes are awesome! I would love to win one!


----------



## Ann Knode (Sep 7, 2012)

My son would love this!


----------



## hollyinWI (Jun 28, 2007)

I shared on facebook!


----------



## Ann Knode (Sep 7, 2012)

Just shared on Facebook!


----------



## Ann Knode (Sep 7, 2012)

Just shared on Facebook!


----------



## freadmother (Oct 14, 2010)

Liked and Shared on Facebook! Some kiddo (and their parents will be very excited to win the no-pedal Strider Bike! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mary K (Jul 9, 2005)

My 4 year old daughter would love this and later my 10 month old daughter.

Mary


----------



## smilingsara (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I hope we win! All of our kiddos would love this!!


----------



## Smaime (Sep 1, 2007)

Liked both on Facebook!


----------



## Bgerl (Aug 2, 2012)

My boy would LOVE te Strider bike!


----------



## raycin (Apr 20, 2008)

Love them both!


----------



## kenaichicken (Dec 14, 2010)

liked both Strider and Mothering on facebook. 
*fingers crossed for a win*


----------



## Brighatea (Nov 29, 2006)

my little guys would LOVE this!


----------



## Septembermomma (Mar 9, 2007)

I really want this bike for my 2 year old. Thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## zekedancin (Jan 11, 2011)

Pick me, pick me! Liked both pages!


----------



## adinanikki (Sep 9, 2009)

My friends kids are 2 and 5 and learned on a Strider. It took them less than a WEEK and they were riding a regular bike! amazing - I want one for my kids!


----------



## zekedancin (Jan 11, 2011)

Also shared on my FB for 2nd chance


----------



## skark7 (Nov 9, 2011)

My 3 year old would love this! I love the concept and we have been trying to get him to learn to ride since forever and nothing seems to work. Maybe this concept will be the thing we need! Have liked Strider on facebook!


----------



## maplejuice (Apr 19, 2011)

My girl would love this bike! She's totally into climbing on and off of things and wheels fascinate her completely. Happy Fall everyone!


----------



## Septembermomma (Mar 9, 2007)

I just shared on Facebook. Thanks again for the chance to win!

Love Mothering and Strider!


----------



## Mommy2Kyla (Aug 7, 2006)

Liked both strider bikes and mothering on Facebook. Thank you!!


----------



## Big D (Jan 30, 2010)

Done!

Liked Strider and Mothering!


----------



## cabbitdancer (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't even know these existed until a friend of mine started talking about the one she got for her son. What a wonderful concept!


----------



## danicat (Oct 15, 2012)

Yea Strider bike! This is an awesome giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## danicat (Oct 15, 2012)

Shared on FB w/my friends! crossing fingers!!


----------



## cabbitdancer (Jun 5, 2008)

Shared on my Facebook page!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Id LOVE LOVE LOVE one!
shared on FB


----------



## knbagley (Apr 4, 2011)

I followed the "liking" requirements (though I've been a Mothering fan for years), and I'd love to win this for my son!


----------



## knbagley (Apr 4, 2011)

Shared on Facebook! Thanks so much for the giveaway!


----------



## malinalli (Mar 28, 2008)

this is perfect for my soon to be 5 year old, she has outgrown her training bike and we were thinking of getting her one for her birthday in January. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Veronica Ibarra (Nov 8, 2012)

Hope we win I could really use it!


----------



## renene1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have liked both the Mothering and Strider Facebook sites. Sure hope we win!


----------



## blondchen (Sep 5, 2010)

Liked Strider and am a fan of Mothering on FB. Thanks!


----------



## cassieshewitt (Feb 16, 2012)

What fun! I wish these came in grown-up sizes  My 18 month old will LOVE riding with his brothers  Thanks!


----------



## Lorrainexoxo (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked both pages! Well, already was a fan of mothering anyway.







I would love to win this bike for my daughter Penelope!


----------



## Lorrainexoxo (Oct 26, 2011)

Oooops duplicate! Sorry please delete


----------



## sillyGEES5 (Nov 8, 2012)

Liked both pages on facebook! We would love to win a Strider bike!!


----------



## Lorrainexoxo (Oct 26, 2011)

I shared this giveaway post with my friends on fb!


----------



## TynkerTyger (Jan 3, 2008)

liked strider and mothering on facebook.shared on my FB wall.

I would love to have one of these for my 2 yr old. she is so jealous of her big brother's 2 wheel bike.


----------



## lovinlife114 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like strider and mothering on Facebook! I think this would be the best thing for my daughter!


----------



## tsarina (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been eye-ing one of these for my kids, but haven't been able to afford it... hope we can get one now that I have 'liked' both pages  time to share the link!


----------



## tsarina (Dec 14, 2009)

i shared the link on Facebook


----------



## bean sprout (May 11, 2012)

I'm a fan and I like this bike! It would be great for my little bean sprout who is always on the go!


----------



## Khittenheart (Nov 8, 2012)

These bikes look awesome. We've been talking about finding one for our little man ever since he was born. He just turned 18 months, and this would be so perfect!


----------



## Khittenheart (Nov 8, 2012)

Shared the contest on Facebook with my friends.

Crossing my fingers


----------



## Ruxandra Looft (Aug 9, 2012)

Liked Strider and Mothering on Facebook! Great giveaway, thank you!


----------



## mossbeach (Mar 1, 2011)

My older two kids zoom around on bikes all summer, but my littlest guy who turns three this month is not quite there yet. We'd love a strider!


----------



## paciunia (Jun 29, 2011)

I like both Facebook pages, you guys are awesome.


----------



## paleomaven (Nov 8, 2012)

Please enter me to win- I completed all the steps! Thank you.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

LIKED!


----------



## kanga1622 (May 23, 2005)

Done. My 2.5 year old DS would love a balance bike. He wants a bike so badly and I'd love to win this for him!


----------



## Ruxandra Looft (Aug 9, 2012)

I shared the contest on Twitter and FB, spreading the love to my friends with kids.


----------



## DiwiMama (Jun 30, 2005)

I've always been intrigued by balance/Strider bikes. We are a family of 6 and our littlest is 5 years old. This would be a *wonderful* gift for her for Xmas/Birthday. Wow!


----------



## gkbusick (Jan 1, 2010)

i liked strider and would love to win this.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to win! This is what I want to get for my 2 year old for Christmas this year.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

... AND I posted the give-away on my Facebook Timeline.


----------



## angiemss (Jun 27, 2011)

LIKED!!! Would love to win this for my little guy!


----------



## sandro619 (Nov 8, 2012)

love to win! baby #1 due in feb! thanks!


----------



## Shannon79 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is awesome! Liked Mothering already and liked Strider Bike!


----------



## paciunia (Jun 29, 2011)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## Booponback (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm so excited about this. My husband wants one for our son so bad


----------



## Booponback (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw this on face book ans I shared it on Facebook too!


----------



## saralm (Mar 31, 2011)

Liked both pages...


----------



## jnb0206 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like Strider and Mothering on Facebook! What a great giveaway!


----------



## jnb0206 (Mar 23, 2011)

I shared on Facebook.


----------



## zgb423 (Jun 7, 2011)

FB like Mothering (of course!) and Strider!


----------



## barnone (Apr 6, 2008)

Liked both Strider and Mothering on FB







This bike would be perfect for our oldest daughter!


----------



## aakain (Jan 21, 2006)

Liked Strider and Mothering on FB. This would be great for my nearly 3 year old. She's always loved her ride-ons, but she's definitely ready to move up.


----------



## Connie Hodgeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Would love this bike. My girls would go nuts!


----------



## mamasaia11 (Mar 2, 2010)

Would be the hit of Christmas!


----------



## Brittee (Jan 28, 2010)

What an awesome giveaway! I know a few little ones that would be able to use this bike! I'm going to send this link to my sister too.


----------



## zoogirl81 (May 26, 2011)

Liked both pages! This would be a great Christmas gift for my little girl!


----------



## HerGreenLife (Nov 8, 2012)

Would love to win this for my little biker!


----------



## zoogirl81 (May 26, 2011)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## Sticemichelle (Apr 27, 2011)

I like you and Strider Bikes on Facebook as Michelle Stice


----------



## Sticemichelle (Apr 27, 2011)

I shared on Facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/sticemichelle/posts/207826356019260


----------



## westernmom (Mar 21, 2011)

Liked Strider and a fan of Mothering!


----------



## westernmom (Mar 21, 2011)

Shared on facebook!


----------



## Lotus33 (Apr 18, 2010)

Let my friends know... I would LOVE to win a STRIDER bike for my 2 yr old son! Thanks!!!


----------



## JennyPeps (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Strider and I like your page!


----------



## amanda c (Nov 11, 2011)

these look awesome! can't wait to see what my kiddo can do with it!


----------



## StephanieLB (Sep 22, 2012)

Liked Strider on Facebook!


----------



## StephanieLB (Sep 22, 2012)

Also, already have Mothering Magazine liked on Facebook.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

LIKEd Strider & Mothering.


----------



## lacepillowcase (Sep 23, 2011)

Liked & liked & would love this for my son!!


----------



## lacepillowcase (Sep 23, 2011)

shared for second entry


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Also SHAREd with friends...


----------



## mariasabalaart (Dec 9, 2007)

Liked Strider Bikes on FB, already a fan of Mothering.  Please, please, please pick me! I have a SUPER active 4-year-old boy and we are always looking for active ways to help him blow of steam and exercise. He would get so much use out of this. Thank you!


----------



## mariasabalaart (Dec 9, 2007)

I also shared, so please put me down for a second entry. Thank you!


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Liked and liked!


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Also shared!


----------



## samhope (Apr 16, 2008)

Liked on facebook. Bike looks fun


----------



## Shalene Massie (Sep 12, 2012)

I liked Strider on FB and became a fan of Mothering Magazine. I have a 3 1/2 year old girl that would love this!

Thanks,

Shalene Massie


----------



## LuckyGranola (Feb 15, 2011)

My 3 year old has a Strider, and we love it! His little brother will be ready for his own very soon - it would be great to win one!!


----------



## cynthiairvine (Dec 31, 2011)

I have liked both pages. This bike would be great to have for my LO. I have shared it on my wall too


----------



## mamaislearning (Jun 27, 2006)

I've heard great things about these bikes - but my 4 year old son's Occupational Therapists haven't heard of them! can you believe it? I think it would be great to help develop his balance (his gross and fine motor are delayed), haven't found one for him yet - he's so small and delayed, but I think he's about ready!


----------



## Debra S (Nov 8, 2012)

Exciting! And perfect timing too! I want to get my son a Strider bike.


----------



## mlbhauck (Jul 5, 2008)

Liked Strider and had already liked mothering - what a great prize to win! My almost 2 year old would love to have his own bike! Hope he wins one!


----------



## carriewatts (Nov 8, 2012)

A bike is on his Christmas list...a free one would make Santa very happy!


----------



## gro1974 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking to get my 2-1/2 yr old a bike/trike/scooter-type thing for Christmas...this looks like it would be just the ticket...thanks for the contest!


----------



## gro1974 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## elishamama (Oct 6, 2011)

I've liked both on facebook 

My hubby and I both ride bikes and can't wait to teach our baby Henry at the first opportunity. He's 6 mos. now, but he'll be walking before we know it and we would LOVE to have this Strider bike!


----------



## Carolyn Dewis (Sep 8, 2011)

I've liked your FB page, already a Mothering fan, now here's hoping I win!


----------



## Carolyn Dewis (Sep 8, 2011)

Just shared the contest on my FB...C'mon, baby needs a new set of wheels!!


----------



## SarahTM (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't wait to teach my daughter how to ride a bike. I hope I can win this one for her.


----------



## joanallen (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked Strider, and have been a long time liker of Mothering. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## lilikoi (Jul 13, 2010)

I just shared it on my fb. This bike looks awesome!


----------



## kris4605 (Nov 5, 2009)

My 2 year old loves his tricycle! This will be a great transition to a 2 wheeled bike! Looks great.


----------



## cmgfrench (Jan 20, 2011)

I liked both Strider and Mothering on Facebook. Thanks for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## cmgfrench (Jan 20, 2011)

I shared the giveaway on Facebook!


----------



## Jennifer Mo (Nov 9, 2012)

This would be great for my big one (and soon enough my little one!)


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

I like Strider on Facebook and am already a fan of Mothering.


----------



## landgyrl (Dec 12, 2009)

I liked both on facebook and have been itchin' to get my wild boy a Strider! Would love to win! Good luck to all!


----------



## starrymoon (Sep 17, 2009)

Yay for Strider & Mothering giveaways! I like you both on FB!


----------



## starrymoon (Sep 17, 2009)

I've shared it on my FB page!


----------



## RPetrilli (May 1, 2010)

Love these bikes!


----------



## quiethands (Nov 9, 2012)

I liked, both, Strider and Mothering on Facebook! I hope we can win a bike for our 3 year old daughter to share with our 1 year old son and Baby #3!


----------



## quiethands (Nov 9, 2012)

I just shared on my Facebook page too!


----------



## boosiesmommy (Dec 6, 2007)

fan of strider and of mothering. would love this for my boys!


----------



## yvonyvj (Mar 1, 2009)

my 2yr old would love to learn to ride on a strider! Then my younger son would get it passed down!


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked Strider and Mothering on FB...what a great giveaway!!


----------



## mamaislearning (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally got another free minute and shared the Mothering page and Strider page, and word about the giveaway!, on FB. Thanks Mothering!


----------



## stmmom (Sep 7, 2005)

I've entered as I know my 2 toddlers would *love* to share this!


----------



## stmmom (Sep 7, 2005)

I've shared this post on facebook as well as 'liked' both sites!


----------



## Michelle Grove (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a liker! I would love to win this for my nephew!


----------



## jtothej (Apr 12, 2010)

What a great opportunity just in time for the holidays! We have been looking at these but have an uber tight budget. Good luck to us all!


----------



## malire (Jun 4, 2009)

Strider bikes are great! We love our neighbor's Strider and are disappointed in the wooden balance bike we received as a gift. Striders are easily adjustable and more like a real bike.


----------



## springsinging (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish they had these when I was small...would have saved my poor father a lot of back pain!!!


----------



## Ethan&KyleighsMama (Sep 28, 2005)

Done and done!


----------



## AmyAndAddi (Feb 22, 2011)

I "liked" Strider on FB and I'm already a "fan" of Mothering on FB


----------



## AmyAndAddi (Feb 22, 2011)

I shared this giveaway on my FB page


----------



## Toddlermother1 (Nov 9, 2012)

What amazing technology in the simplest form of a bicycle! Ideal way to be exposed to and learning to ride a bicycle without the use of extra wheels for balance such as in the traditional tricycle or training wheels on a traditional 2-wheeler....I'm so excited for the chance to win this bicycle for my son who turned 21 months old this week.


----------



## GillianB (Mar 11, 2011)

Our twin toddlers would love to argue over this bike!


----------



## GillianB (Mar 11, 2011)

Shared on Facebook too! Now need to go find those babies...


----------



## illumina (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd love to get my son riding


----------



## cneiding (Apr 17, 2007)

like strider and mothering on facebook


----------



## cneiding (Apr 17, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/266956077411729409 tweet


----------



## Big D (Jan 30, 2010)

Shared this contest with my friends!


----------



## conchita15 (Dec 11, 2008)

Liked!


----------



## conchita15 (Dec 11, 2008)

Shared!


----------



## wafflefish (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## LorienIslay (Oct 21, 2012)

Love Strider bikes! My son adores his, but I'd like another one to add to our co-op's toy bin


----------



## Tanyamoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Love Strider bikes! Liked Strider and am a fan of Mothering. Fingers crossed in Monterey!


----------



## Tanyamoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Love Strider bikes! Liked Strider and am a fan of Mothering. Fingers crossed in Monterey!


----------



## jenlou (Nov 9, 2012)

Liked both pages. Fingers crossed!


----------



## edtmnltmmmcm (Aug 24, 2012)

I would love to win this! I'm a fan of both pages on facebook!


----------



## edtmnltmmmcm (Aug 24, 2012)

I also shared this with friends.


----------



## Maria Antonescu (Nov 9, 2012)

Liked & liked. This is a great giveaway! Thanks.


----------



## Maria Antonescu (Nov 9, 2012)

Also shared.


----------



## Amy Scott Manka (Nov 9, 2012)

This looks like a great bike to try.


----------



## crouching (Dec 8, 2010)

This bike looks awesome! Great giveaway! Liked and liked.


----------



## MommyBert (Nov 9, 2012)

Liked and liked and would love a strider bike for my two younger children


----------



## awesomemom (Nov 9, 2012)

Woooo! My little munchkin would have a hay day with a strider!


----------



## cespranger (Oct 2, 2009)

I already like both pages! @carolyn.spranger


----------



## MommyBert (Nov 9, 2012)

Shared too!


----------



## chelseamckell (Nov 9, 2012)

I like Strider on FB and Mothering on FB! Thanks for a great giveaway opportunity!


----------



## Samantha See (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool! I have a 3 1/2 year old and 1 1/2 year old. This would get a lot of use!


----------



## Rachel V (Nov 9, 2012)

Love Strider and Mothering!


----------



## milrova_mama (Sep 1, 2009)

We'd LOVE to win this!!!


----------



## chelseamckell (Nov 9, 2012)

I Shared on FB! This would be so awesome to win for my 4, 2, and 2 yr olds!


----------



## milrova_mama (Sep 1, 2009)

just shared this! Thanks!!


----------



## Tanyamoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Also shared on facebook!


----------



## Angelica Garcia (Nov 9, 2012)

After reading an article recently about how a balance bike will make it easier for a child to learn to ride a two wheeled bike sooner, rather than a bike with training wheels, I've been meaning to look into getting one for my three year old. This looks like a good one.


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

Would love this for my little one!


----------



## bhuggard (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see my son send nephew ride ( 3 1/2 and almost 18 months)


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

Shared on Facebook.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I like mothering and strider bikes! I provide in home childcare and the kids are constantly fighting over riding toys.


----------



## Rachel V (Nov 9, 2012)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## Lori Smith-Hale (Nov 9, 2012)

My little Evie would love to own a strider!! <3


----------



## barnone (Apr 6, 2008)

Just shared the link on my FB page


----------



## anusarayogamama (Nov 9, 2011)

I liked Stryder and Mothering on Facebook! I hope I win this for my 4 year old!


----------



## anusarayogamama (Nov 9, 2011)

I liked Stryder and Mothering on Facebook! I hope I win this for my 4 year old!


----------



## carajr (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks neat! Would love one for my 5 year old to learn. Then pass down to my 2 year old!


----------



## anusarayogamama (Nov 9, 2011)

I. Shared on Facebook too!


----------



## anusarayogamama (Nov 9, 2011)

I. Shared on Facebook too!


----------



## lkarr1125 (Nov 9, 2012)

AWESOME GIVEAWAY! Shared on facebook and like (love) you both!!!


----------



## riverbliss (Nov 21, 2011)

We are a mountain biking family and can't wait for our lil guy to ride with us!


----------



## Nathan Sanchez (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like a great starter bike


----------



## Nathan Sanchez (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like a great starter bike


----------



## happy-mama (May 29, 2008)

Liked Mothering and Strider on FB!


----------



## happy-mama (May 29, 2008)

Shared with Friends on FB!

GL everyone!


----------



## Sarah Wortis (Nov 9, 2012)

Done! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sarah Wortis (Nov 9, 2012)

And Posted to Facebook for another chance to win!


----------



## bethscrapbooks (Nov 9, 2012)

Liked on Facebook both pages. Would love to win one of these for the kids.


----------



## tanyam (Aug 23, 2009)

My son would love one of these. He has a wood balance bike but it's not quite as durable, especially in this wet Seattle weather


----------



## bigkels24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Like both on facebook


----------



## Carlota59 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just shared the link on my fb page!


----------



## ssblueyes5 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would love to win this bike! I've been looking at bikes like these for the past year, and we "test drove" a Strider. It was the best! What a way to teach balance.


----------



## ssblueyes5 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just shared this on my facebook page!


----------



## Lilybo3 (Sep 8, 2006)

We would love to win! Thanks, Mothering, for the chance!


----------



## falkenbury (Nov 10, 2012)

my 2yr old would love this!


----------



## celtiemama (Nov 4, 2012)

hook it up!! my 3 year old would LOVE this!!!


----------



## Neela0207 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes please! Like Strider....Like (LOVE!) Mothering


----------



## AmaAbejja (Nov 10, 2012)

Such a gorgeous bike !! my son has been asking for a bike for a few months now and I'm sure he would love to have this


----------



## foodiebebe (Feb 16, 2011)

Liked on FB. My 3-year-old can really use the Strider!


----------



## Tinacr (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like the Rolls Royce of bikes! I'll keep my fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed!


----------



## ichigonopantsu (Mar 5, 2011)

I would love one of these for my 2 year old daughter!


----------



## Tricia Wright (Nov 9, 2012)

My son will be 2.5 years in the summer and would love to ride along with his cousins!!


----------



## newmama8 (Jul 19, 2008)

a very small boy caught my eye zooming by on a bike at the park last week so i learned of strider bikes and think my two little ones would love to learn a new and fun skill!


----------



## golfergirl0310 (Jan 21, 2010)

Done and done! Strider bikes are great for little ones!


----------



## sara125 (May 12, 2010)

These look awesome!


----------



## alford (Nov 10, 2012)

Would love a Strider bike for my son!!


----------



## liac (Mar 29, 2009)

Winner chosen on 11/13? What a great birthday present that would be.


----------



## balancingact (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked Strider and Mothering on facebook!


----------



## Kikismiles (Nov 10, 2012)

I liked Strider and Mothering on FB and shared with my friends on FB.


----------



## ejmagallanes (May 31, 2008)

I love Mothering and love balance bikes as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## demeter04 (Oct 10, 2006)

We used to have something similar to this and it was brilliant. We really need a new one for our toddler!


----------



## Penny Gadget (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, what an awesome giveaway! I'm so excited  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Jen McMannamy (Apr 1, 2011)

Yay! Bikes!


----------



## kirstenjean6 (Nov 10, 2012)

My son would love this!


----------



## kirstenjean6 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shared on facebook


----------



## loveburns (Nov 17, 2007)

Just saw balance bikes on zulily and thought it'd be great for my kids who are still very hesitant on training wheels.


----------



## TobicaE (Nov 10, 2012)

Liked and liked! This would be so great for my almost 3yo for Christmas!


----------



## Addison Kat (Jan 3, 2012)

like both on Facebook - Addison Kat


----------



## Addison Kat (Jan 3, 2012)

I also shared this giveaway


----------



## SongbirdMama (Apr 21, 2011)

Shared on FB! This would be such a blessing for us this holiday season...


----------



## Pixieleah (Jun 21, 2005)

I 'like' Strider and Mothering on FB.


----------



## Pixieleah (Jun 21, 2005)

I shared!!


----------



## KerriChristie (Nov 11, 2012)

I like Strider and Mothering on Facebook


----------



## KerriChristie (Nov 11, 2012)

I shared the giveaway on my Facebook page!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Our winner is quiethands who placed post number 373. Congratulations!









I will send you an email to get your personal information to have your Strider ST-3 Bike sent to you. Please respond within seven days to receive your prize.

Thanks for your participation everyone!


----------

